# what part of the internet industry has not been tapped?



## purplekaycee (Jul 15, 2016)

Any?


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 15, 2016)

Maturity.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 15, 2016)

purplekaycee said:


> Any?



Doubtful you'll find the answer to that here.  The major bases have certainly been monopolized and covered at this point.

And frankly, if I had an idea I was sure of, I wouldn't tell you.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Online Cremations.


----------



## purplekaycee (Jul 16, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Online Cremations.


lol


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 16, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Online Cremations



Online Cremations Start with a Flame war looser Burns


----------



## Nosada (Jul 16, 2016)

Air-freshner for chatrooms


----------



## AsRock (Jul 16, 2016)

Nosada said:


> Air-freshner for chatrooms



That is a moderator.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 16, 2016)

A search engine that doesn't suck.  Quality versus quantity.  Example: Windows related issue like a BSOD, answers.microsoft links should be omitted because 99% of the time you'll not find a productive answer there.

Most search engines are based on hits rather than a query -> solution relationship.  Most searches shouldn't get more than 10 results back and every result is dead on topic.


----------



## qubit (Jul 16, 2016)

I think censored search results are the best feature of today's web. There's nothing more satisfying than not finding what you want because some prick doesn't want you to.


----------



## Drone (Jul 16, 2016)

SEO and fake reviewers fucked up everywthing


----------



## SaltyFish (Jul 16, 2016)

qubit said:


> I think censored search results are the best feature of today's web. There's nothing more satisfying than not finding what you want because some prick doesn't want you to.








Thanks, Google!


Drone said:


> SEO and fake reviewers fucked up everywthing


Ah, the things people do in chase of money. I'll add that YouTube and $team Greenlight aren't that far off.


----------



## qubit (Jul 16, 2016)

SaltyFish said:


> Thanks, Google



That's the one!


----------



## purplekaycee (Jul 18, 2016)

thanks guys


----------

